# Horwood Lake Lodge



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so pumped up for tomorrow. My family and I are driving deep into the interior of Ontario for 8 days of walleye fishing at Horwood Lake Lodge. I have pleanty of bug spray and beer. I read awhile ago that some people have gone here. What were the best tackle/tactics you guys were catching those walters with? Also is there any laker or brooke trout in that lake? Any tips/advice would be great. I will post a full report with pics when I get home.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Have a great trip! Looking forward to the report when you get back.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Other thread (and has a link to other Horwood threads):

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236005&highlight=horwood

Just reminded me to post pics (even the muddy acadia ones) 

Deepwoods off .. deepwoods off .. douse yourself about 20 times a day.

We always buy molsen golden at the Beer store across the border

Had no trouble bringing back walleyes, just leave some skin on to identify it.

Surprises me at the number of people that have been to Horwood Lake!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I am off. I will post in a week when I get back!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got back from a week of fishing up at Horwood Lake in Ontario. This lake is AWESOME!!!! If you are ever thinking of going to a Canadian lake go there. We stayed at Horwood Outpost. The owner, his name is Richard, is a really fun guy. He put us on TONS of fish. The limit is 3 walleyes under 18 and one over 18. Everyday I came back to camp with three 17 inchers and a 20+. The fishing was excellent. 

We used lindy rigs with floating jigs or crawler harnesses and the bait of choice was leeches. A small perch swallowed my jig and there was no saving it. I tossed it back in the water and 15 minutes later a bald eagle got and easy lunch. I have never seen that. 

One three separate occasions my rod bent right in half and I went to set the hook and there was nothing. I reeled in the line to find my rig gone. A huge pike or eye took it all. My best fish was a 24 inch eye and my step dad took a nice 28 incher. It was one hell of a time, great fishing and hospitality. Check some pics out


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Lots of great fish there, looks like a great time! Thanks for the report, welcome back.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Yummy, Walleye!!!!! Nothing compares to a good Ontario fishing excursion. The air is clean, the nights are crisp and the fishing is AWSOME!!!!! I'll have to look this place up for next years trip.

You said that you were "bringing" lots of beer? Why not stop at the exchange on the border or hit one of their "beer" stores for some scrumptious Canadian beer????


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The beer prices in Canada are crazy. A case of Labatt was $45. I did end up getting some Molson XXX.....$22 for a 12 pack! Gas was around $6.50 a gallon. Very pricey up in Canada, eh.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Buy Molsen golden in Canada, it rules!

More pics from horwood lake:


----------



## MikeTightLines (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like you had an AWESOME trip! I can't wait to get back to Horwood-hopefully next year.
Ontario has lots of great walleye/pike lakes, but Horwood was one of the best waters I ever fished. I agree, Boardman, if you want to fish Ontario wilderness, Horwood is THE place to go. 

Did you get a chance to hit any of the local trout streams? 

By the way, I didn't know that moose season was open in July!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't have anytime to stop and fish for brookies....well I DID, but these rest of the family didn't! That moose was shot last fall. I would love to get back as well, next time is going to be for a bear hunt and trout fishing for sure!


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

For all those that might want to try out horwood lake, the relatives went on their normal outing to the cabin on the lake and the water level is so low that they had to drive out past the water dock (about 50ft from shore) to put the boat in. The back bay (Quinns bay) is totally dry. Beaver bay is dry and the woman river waterfall is a trickle. I will post pictures if I get any.


----------

